# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  If you are a fan of block inlays.....

## Charles E.

There was a recent discussion regarding block inlays in the builders section and then this Smart two point hit the classifieds yesterday....

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/157330#157330

A pretty stunning mandolin!

NFI

----------

William Smith

----------


## Sue Rieter

I like the look of that mandolin a lot. Too bad I don't have an extra $5.5K hanging around that could be allocated to mandolins. 

Sue

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

Not as a rule, but the split blocks look ok.  Nice mandolin.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I used to not be a fan but have changed my mind. Done well, they can be an elegant element. Clearly here is a prime example.  I've seen some of the Eastman 614's also have a nice block inlay.

----------


## pheffernan

As a rule, I don’t particularly like two-points, blondes, or block inlays, and yet I like that mandolin. Lawrence is a master.

----------


## Tim Logan

It is an absolutely gorgeous instrument!

----------


## John Soper

TME sure knows how to post slightly pornographic pictures of instruments.  That is a cute blonde and the split block inlays take it over the top.  MAS never dies.

----------


## Charles E.

I have never been a fan of position markers on the fingerboard, of any kind at all. I am a huge fan of the Lyon and Healy models and love the asymmetric two point design. However, this Smart is pushing all the right buttons design wise, including the split block inlays.

----------

